# Dustin Johnson



## BrizoH71 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just seen on Twitter that he's announced he's taking an indefinite leave of absence from the game, effective immediately.

He hasn't elaborated as to why, just to seek 'professional help for personal challenges I have faced'.... that's a big weapon gone from the US Ryder Cup team.

Wish him the best, good player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2014)

Shame. A good player to watch and has the game to win majors. Hope whatever these challenges are he gets the help he needs and is back soon. Great news for the RC though and Europe's chances


----------



## chrisd (Jul 31, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Just seen on Twitter that he's announced he's taking an indefinite leave of absence from the game, effective immediately.

He hasn't elaborated as to why, just to seek 'professional help for personal challenges I have faced'.... that's a big weapon gone from the US Ryder Cup team.

Wish him the best, good player.
		
Click to expand...


Strange and sad at the same time. Always seemed a decent person and a top player


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2014)

Lots of ability but always seemed to have one bad round when doing well. 

Hopefully he sorts out whatever issues he has


----------



## Piece (Jul 31, 2014)

Hope it's minor and comes back soon to hit more bombs.


----------



## Matty2803 (Jul 31, 2014)

Really a shame. Great Player. Hopefully he can sort it out! And get back!

Where about did you see this on twitter?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hasn't he just got married too? Hope he sorts it out, always a good player to watch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2014)

Nothing on his thread https://twitter.com/DJohnsonPGA


----------



## Matty2803 (Jul 31, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nothing on his thread https://twitter.com/DJohnsonPGA

Click to expand...

That's exactly what saw, and thought!!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2014)

Never good to hear this sort of news!

Hope he overcomes it!


----------



## john0 (Jul 31, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Hasn't he just got married too?
		
Click to expand...

that explains it then


----------



## Matty2803 (Jul 31, 2014)

Confirmed on Sky Sports


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 31, 2014)

Sky Sports pundits 'suggesting' drugs.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 31, 2014)

john0 said:



			that explains it then
		
Click to expand...



Just talking about it now on Sky Sports 4


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 31, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Sky Sports pundits 'suggesting' drugs.
		
Click to expand...

Watching this myself.

They must know something else as they're intimating pretty strongly that it is about drugs.....?


----------



## Piece (Jul 31, 2014)

Whiffs of another VJ Singh type thing...what happened to that!?


----------



## Matty2803 (Jul 31, 2014)

Piece said:



			Whiffs of another VJ Singh type thing...what happened to that!?
		
Click to expand...

I think I was a lot younger when the VJ Singh thing happend. What happend?!


----------



## JCW (Jul 31, 2014)

Could well be hence need time to clean up , my understanding is that if you have a problem with drugs and come clean then you are given a chance and help to do so , in this case the PGA are helping him .......


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 31, 2014)

I think the suggestion on twitter seems to be that its a "recreational" drug favoured by celebs, rather than performance enhancing. Either way hopes he manages to solve his issues.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Jul 31, 2014)

Over twitter in regards to cocaine problem. Hope he over comes it


----------



## JCW (Jul 31, 2014)

Jdb2005 said:



			Over twitter in regards to cocaine problem. Hope he over comes it
		
Click to expand...


crack cocaine , thats bad , going to be hard to get off that stuff as it affects the mind


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jdb2005 said:



			Over twitter in regards to cocaine problem. Hope he over comes it
		
Click to expand...

So that's where he gets his distance from. Must give it a try


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2014)

JCW said:



			Could well be hence need time to clean up , my understanding is that if you have a problem with drugs and come clean then you are given a chance and help to do so , in this case the PGA are helping him .......
		
Click to expand...

Ok i admit it , i take Solpadol  before and during my round , and my dealer is the NHS.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2014)

JCW said:



			crack cocaine , thats bad , going to be hard to get off that stuff as it affects the mind
		
Click to expand...

Its affected yours.
Don't believe everything you read on a forum.


----------



## JCW (Jul 31, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Its affected yours.
Don't believe everything you read on a forum.
		
Click to expand...


sometimes you just play along mate and see what happens


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2014)

JCW said:



			sometimes you just play along mate and see what happens
		
Click to expand...

Why not wait for the truth.
I would find it hard to believe he was on crack cocaine and playing world class golf.


----------



## JCW (Jul 31, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Why not wait for the truth.
I would find it hard to believe he was on crack cocaine and playing world class golf.
		
Click to expand...


 you dont take time out for nothink , something is wrong


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2014)

JCW said:



			you dont take time out for nothink , something is wrong
		
Click to expand...

We know that but we don't know the truth.
Everything atm is speculation.


----------



## richy (Jul 31, 2014)

JCW said:



			crack cocaine , thats bad , going to be hard to get off that stuff as it affects the mind
		
Click to expand...

Who said crack cocaine? I think cocaine was mentioned which is slightly different although both are created from the coca plant


----------



## Swinger (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd go along with the crack theory, he certainly looked like he was on something pretty strong on and around the greens at times.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 31, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Watching this myself.

They must know something else as they're intimating pretty strongly that it is about drugs.....?
		
Click to expand...

Dustin has some history in that regard.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 31, 2014)

drive4show said:



			So that's where he gets his distance from. Must give it a try  

Click to expand...

:rofl: Genuine 'beer spat over monitor' moment there!


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 31, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Dustin has some history in that regard.
		
Click to expand...

Recreational or performance related?

Didn't know that, although the way he interviews I could see him smoking 20 doobs a day!!


----------



## brendy (Jul 31, 2014)

I think we need to be careful mentioning/speculating until the truth is out on the public domain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2014)

Im not sure if im surprised or not if its recreationally drugs 

Golfers dont really appear to live the "Playboy Lifestyle" etc to get involved in that sort of stuff BUT Johnson would certainly look to type.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2014)

No idea what the time it takes to get the effects out of the body, so if he is a regular cocaine user, and I AM speculating, could he have still had it in him when he played?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im not sure if im surprised or not if its recreationally drugs 

Golfers dont really appear to live the "Playboy Lifestyle" etc to get involved in that sort of stuff BUT Johnson would certainly look to type.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how you can "look" the type?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 31, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No idea what the time it takes to get the effects out of the body, so if he is a regular cocaine user, and I AM speculating, could he have still had it in him when he played?
		
Click to expand...

I work offshore (where we get randomly D&A tested) and the info I've been given by our medic that carries out the tests is that for a urine test.....

Amphetamines 1 to 5 days
Cannabis 2 to 3 days for one off use (up to 45 days for persistent use)
Cocaine between 12 hours and 3 days
Crystal Meth 1 to 4 days
Ecstasy 1 to 4 days
Heroin 2 to 5 days

EDIT -  chronic or heavy use of cocaine can result in a positive test up to 10 days after a binge.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Not sure how you can "look" the type?
		
Click to expand...

If you were to look at golfers then Johnson would certainly imo be the one more suspectable to the playboy lifestyle or partying etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I work offshore (where we get randomly D&A tested) and the info I've been given by our medic that carries out the tests is that for a urine test.....

Amphetamines 1 to 5 days
Cannabis 2 to 3 days for one off use (up to 45 days for persistent use)
Cocaine between 12 hours and 3 days
Crystal Meth 1 to 4 days
Ecstasy 1 to 4 days
Heroin 2 to 5 days

EDIT -  chronic or heavy use of cocaine can result in a positive test up to 10 days after a binge.


Click to expand...

Interesting. I assume the US Tour will be supporting his rehabilitation but won't' be looking for any retrospective action or investigate if he had played positive before. I didn't think they were random testing (or am I wrong) so wonder if he took the step or was "persuaded"


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 31, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting. I assume the US Tour will be supporting his rehabilitation but won't' be looking for any retrospective action or investigate if he had played positive before. I didn't think they were random testing (or am I wrong) so wonder if he took the step or was "persuaded"
		
Click to expand...

I now work freelance so this no longer applies but when I was working as an employee for a company it was common knowledge that if the drug and alcohol testers turned up and you knew you'd fail, you could go and see your manager and tell them you had a drug and/or alcohol problem. If you told them this before you took the test they couldn't fire you and had to help you with the problem.

Totally wild speculation on my part but could this (or something similar) be what has happened here?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 31, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I work offshore (where we get randomly D&A tested) and the info I've been given by our medic that carries out the tests is that for a urine test.....

Amphetamines 1 to 5 days
Cannabis 2 to 3 days for one off use (up to 45 days for persistent use)
Cocaine between 12 hours and 3 days
Crystal Meth 1 to 4 days
Ecstasy 1 to 4 days
Heroin 2 to 5 days

EDIT -  chronic or heavy use of cocaine can result in a positive test up to 10 days after a binge.


Click to expand...

In my case 

Tea and coffee - every half an hour


----------



## One Planer (Jul 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you were to look at golfers then Johnson would certainly imo be the one more suspectable to the playboy lifestyle or partying etc
		
Click to expand...


As opposed to Poulter, Fowler, Crane, Et al?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you were to look at golfers then Johnson would certainly imo be the one more suspectable to the playboy lifestyle or partying etc
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought Monty .... no one could be that miserable on the course unless they were doing cold turkey!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2014)

Gareth said:



			As opposed to Poulter, Fowler, Crane, Et al?
		
Click to expand...

Poulter not at all - even when he was an assistant he was always about his golf and his lifestyle is all about his cars

Fowler - church boy 

Johnson - in magazines and at celeb parties all over the states with his OH


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'd have thought Monty .... no one could be that miserable on the course unless they were doing cold turkey!
		
Click to expand...

Thats a lot of drugs being used above the wall


----------



## One Planer (Jul 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Poulter not at all - even when he was an assistant he was always about his golf and his lifestyle is all about his cars

Fowler - church boy 

Johnson - in magazines and at celeb parties all over the states with his OH
		
Click to expand...

I'm not often one for pedantry, however:




Liverpoolphil said:



			Im not sure if im surprised or not if its recreationally drugs 

Golfers dont really appear to live the "Playboy Lifestyle" etc to get involved in that sort of stuff BUT *Johnson would certainly look to type*.
		
Click to expand...

Regardless of the backgrounds of the above, I would suggest that that they *look* more likely than Johnson.

Of course we all see something different in everybody. Perhaps it's the beard :smirk:


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2014)

Johnson needs to stop sniffing and snivelling and get on with it.


----------



## TheClaw (Aug 1, 2014)

Would have been much easier to fake an injury. The way this statement has been issued makes it look like he has been asked to take some time off.


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2014)

Its amazing how all the media are reporting this and mentioning drugs without actually stating its drug related


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 1, 2014)

Slab said:



			Its amazing how all the media are reporting this and mentioning drugs without actually stating its drug related
		
Click to expand...

When Sky talked about it last night, David Livingston said "we have our suspicions" before they started flirting around the drugs thing. I have no idea what thie issue is, but the way they spoke certainly suggested to me they knew something.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Just reading reports from last year - Singhs lawyer mentioned Johnson and a few others in regards doping claims on tour ?


----------



## Chisteve (Aug 1, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			When Sky talked about it last night, David Livingston said "we have our suspicions" before they started flirting around the drugs thing. I have no idea what thie issue is, but the way they spoke certainly suggested to me they knew something.
		
Click to expand...

I watched that last night mention of Olympics and testing also 

They were intermating PGA should have stated more rather than the way they have trying to protect him

They obviously know exactly what is going on but could not say anything 

Drugs do completely screw minds eventually


----------



## Captainron (Aug 1, 2014)

Johnson apparently had a pretty dodgy time in his teens and ran with a gang who were involved in a shooting of sorts (might have been a drive by) and he decided to get out. Likelihood is that whilst in that gang he was exposed to narcotics. It would be naive of us to think that golfers were exempt from the lure of recreational drugs. I hope that if it is a drug issue, he gets the help he needs and gets back to doing what he's good at.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2014)

Chisteve said:



			....They were intermating PGA should have stated more rather than the way they have trying to protect him

They obviously know exactly what is going on but could not say anything 

Drugs do completely screw minds eventually
		
Click to expand...

PGA make a distinction between 'performance enhancing' drugs - which they announce - and recreational/lifestyle ones - which they don't announce. 

There was certainly a controversy about his 3 month 'back injury from lifting a Jet-Ski' a while ago - he won his 2nd tournament back - and his background certainly isn't squeaky clean!

Golf screws (with) your mind from day 1!


----------



## Matty2803 (Aug 1, 2014)

No go from being a contender for the open one week and then missing the cut the next...


----------



## Curls (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't be bothered with all the speculation, could be just his mental side. Personally as much as he's very very good I've never rated him as a contender to win things, I've never bet on him, all too often I've seen him in a good position only to blow it (usually with awful putting).

Said the 11 handicap.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 1, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Johnson apparently had a pretty dodgy time in his teens and ran with a gang who were involved in a shooting of sorts (might have been a drive by) and he decided to get out. Likelihood is that whilst in that gang he was exposed to narcotics. It would be naive of us to think that golfers were exempt from the lure of recreational drugs. I hope that if it is a drug issue, he gets the help he needs and gets back to doing what he's good at.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently,likelihood,shooting of sorts.
Unbelievable speculation.
And you mentioned NaÃ¯ve.

If you know its true you would not have used these words.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			As opposed to Poulter, Fowler, Crane, Et al?
		
Click to expand...

I think Poulter is more the big house and fast car type, but otherwise pretty family. 

Crane and Fowler are well known God botherers so probably doesn't take much and may not even drink. 

So is Bubba, so being holy obviously doesn't preclude being a [REDACTED].


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I think Poulter is more the big house and fast car type, but otherwise pretty family. 

Crane and Fowler are well known God botherers so probably doesn't take much and may not even drink. 

So is Bubba, so being holy obviously doesn't preclude being a [REDACTED].
		
Click to expand...

My point being don't judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Apparently,likelihood,shooting of sorts.
Unbelievable speculation.
And you mentioned NaÃ¯ve.

If you know its true you would not have used these words.
		
Click to expand...

He was involved in a burglary as a teenager - one of the items taken was a gun - which was later used to murder someone by one of the other people involved in the burglary - Johnson bought ammunition for the gun and had to testify at the trial

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/29/sports/golf/29golfer.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2014)

Gareth said:



			My point being don't judge a book by it's cover.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, that before this story broke I thought DJ was a quiet lad... obviously I don't follow the gossip enough.


----------



## standrew (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd bet he has a Cocaine addiction.

edit: hmmm sounds dodgy nypost.com/2014/07/31/dustin-johnson-takes-sudden-vague-leave-of-absence-from-golf/


----------



## dufferman (Aug 1, 2014)

One of the golf mags on Twitter said that one the female players had a pic with him caddying for her with a beer in hand, which has now disappeared from Twitter. Again, it's all speculation, but could be booze rather than drugs.

If he didn't want all the speculation & digging up of the past, surely he should have just told the media why he's taking a leave of absence!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 1, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			He was involved in a burglary as a teenager - one of the items taken was a gun - which was later used to murder someone by one of the other people involved in the burglary - Johnson bought ammunition for the gun and had to testify at the trial

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/29/sports/golf/29golfer.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Click to expand...

To be honest it reads like he was forced into it by an older bully.
I don't know why im defending someone I don't know,however it just seems everyone who
supposedly loves golf and players are so quick to jump to a conclusion without knowing all the facts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			To be honest it reads like he was forced into it by an older bully.
I don't know why im defending someone I don't know,however it just seems everyone who
supposedly loves golf and players are so quick to jump to a conclusion without knowing all the facts.
		
Click to expand...


Think the majority are speculating so far as opposed to jumping to a conclusion about what is happening


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 1, 2014)

I suppose its too much to ask for everyone to stop summising and let the lad come clean when hes good and ready.  (reading it back it does sound naive!)

Off topic, I think this is my 2000 post


----------



## Curls (Aug 1, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Off topic, I think this is my 2000 post 

Click to expand...

I don't know about the rest of the forum but this is my "Kennedy" moment.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 1, 2014)

TheClaw said:



			Would have been much easier to fake an injury. The way this statement has been issued makes it look like he has been asked to take some time off.
		
Click to expand...

As happens in this country with footballers you mean.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 1, 2014)

If he does need to be weaned off something, do you think they could help him give up his tobacco chewing and spitting habit?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Apparently,likelihood,shooting of sorts.
Unbelievable speculation.
And you mentioned NaÃ¯ve.

If you know its true you would not have used these words.
		
Click to expand...

It is from an interview Johnson gave himself a few years back. I didnt have acces to it at the time I posted so ensured that I used enough doubt words. A later post on this thread also confirms what I have stated. Calm down to a panic lad


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 1, 2014)

This has been on the go since the start of the year (seemingly!) ... I wonder if Finchem and his sponsors have put him under a little pressure?


----------



## jpenno (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like drug test http://go.nesn.com/1pvWsly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Looks like drug test http://go.nesn.com/1pvWsly

Click to expand...


If confirm then certainly don't have much sympathy for him and think the suspension should be longer


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

He obviously needs help with his problem. A longer suspension isn't the answer.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			He obviously needs help with his problem. A longer suspension isn't the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don't think a ban should be given for a drug used that's in no way performance enhancing. 

It it sets a bad example, but so do many stars in many ways. 

Him im trying to save face does upset me somewhat though. Wouod of preferred he'd come clean and been an inspiration to other users if his rehab is succesful.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Personally I don't think a ban should be given for a drug used that's in no way performance enhancing. 

It it sets a bad example, but so do many stars in many ways. 

Him im trying to save face does upset me somewhat though. Wouod of preferred he'd come clean and been an inspiration to other users if his rehab is succesful.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Simply giving him a longer ban would only make his recovery harder. 
He should have come out straight away & admitted he'd got drug  a problem & was seeking help for it.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Aug 1, 2014)

Coke head failed drug test numerous times

http://www.golfchannel.com/news/gol...report-d-johnson-suspended-cocaine-use-080114


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jdb2005 said:



			Coke head failed drug test numerous times

http://www.golfchannel.com/news/gol...report-d-johnson-suspended-cocaine-use-080114

Click to expand...

so he has a drug problem. Tiger woods cheated on his missus and Darren Clarke drinks excessively. All set bad examples but banning them won't help their problem.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 1, 2014)

Why should there be any suspension?

Is there any suggestion that his golfing results have somehow been enhanced by his drug taking.

Are we going to suggest that players who drink (remember alcohol is a drug) should be suspended, what about smokers and their nicotine habit?

By all means ban players where it can be proved that their habit has influenced their play but for those whose "habit" is recreational we should be more understanding and supportive.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

Jdb2005 said:



			Coke head failed drug test numerous times

http://www.golfchannel.com/news/gol...report-d-johnson-suspended-cocaine-use-080114

Click to expand...

So let's label him a Coke head & throw him off tour? Has he actually hurt anyone except himself? 
Wonder who's wife he was at it with


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			so he has a drug problem. Tiger woods cheated on his missus and *Darren Clarke drinks excessively*. All set bad examples but banning them won't help their problem.
		
Click to expand...

He likes his wine and used to like his black stuff but be careful not to paint him incorrectly 

Him and Woods maybe bad examples but taking part in illegal recreational drugs and already been banned once before because of it is a different kettle of fish and believe in the zero tolerance. 

He earns vast amount of money on the back of golf and is there fore expect to follow their rules - people have the choice to take cocaine and when they make the incorrect choice they must be ready for the consequences of his actions


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 1, 2014)

Society chooses to make arbitrary decisions between different drugs such as alcohol, nicotine, marijuana and cocaine.

It really is time we had a more educated debate than talk of "zero tolerance".


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank god it was recreational drugs and we can bring our wrath down on him for doing something that does not effect his performance in any way whatsoever. 

 As for a moment I thought that a golfer had taken performance enhancing drugs.  And as we all know that is impossible due to the strict testing regime that is in place and the fact that golfers would never do that.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He likes his wine and used to like his black stuff but be careful not to paint him incorrectly 

Him and Woods maybe bad examples but taking part in illegal recreational drugs and already been banned once before because of it is a different kettle of fish and believe in the zero tolerance. 

He earns vast amount of money on the back of golf and is there fore expect to follow their rules - people have the choice to take cocaine and when they make the incorrect choice they must be ready for the consequences of his actions
		
Click to expand...

When we won the Ryder cup did he not get smashed downing drink after drink on the balcony?
that was excessive. Setting a bad examples comes in many forms and binge drinking is a major problem too. So I stand by what I said, maybe I should have said drank as it was past tense. Either way he set that example.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2014)

Dustin.  He's tall, that's all!


----------



## Jdb2005 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			So let's label him a Coke head & throw him off tour? Has he actually hurt anyone except himself? 
Wonder who's wife he was at it with

Click to expand...

Someone who is admitting having a cocaine problem to me is a coke head. Just a figure of speech really. But I never said throw him of tour. If u check previous post I made I said I hope he gets help


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			When we won the Ryder cup did he not get smashed downing drink after drink on the balcony?
that was excessive. Setting a bad examples comes in many forms and binge drinking is a major problem too. So I stand by what I said, maybe I should have said drank as it was past tense. Either way he set that example.
		
Click to expand...


Both him and Woosnam downed a pint of the black stuff in celebration after the release and emotion of the whole weekend ! Binge drinking is a problem but I can see where Clark set an example of binge drinking ?!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 1, 2014)

Jesus, are you now telling me that golfers drink as well as take recreational drugs!!!  Won't somebody think of the children! 

 I tell you what, I'm putting the parental lock on Sky Sports 4 just in case my 8 year old daughter accidentally switches over to a PGA tournament and before I know it she's be an alcoholic crack addict selling tricks in the rough parts of town.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both him and Woosnam downed a pint of the black stuff in celebration after the release and emotion of the whole weekend ! Binge drinking is a problem but I can see where Clark set an example of binge drinking ?!
		
Click to expand...

They all drank more than one pint that day. I'm not saying I have a problem with it. I just believe that if I want to nitpick their are many of the sports stars that do things that aren't in the best interests of young fans. Jimenez puffing away whilst on the course when possible for example. Nothing wrong with it as such but not a great example either.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 1, 2014)

And now they smoke!!!! It's like the last days of sodom and gomorrah out there.  But with more badly coordinated outfits.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			They all drank more than one pint that day. I'm not saying I have a problem with it. I just believe that if I want to nitpick their are many of the sports stars that do things that aren't in the best interests of young fans. Jimenez puffing away whilst on the course when possible for example. Nothing wrong with it as such but not a great example either.
		
Click to expand...


It's slightly different than being banned twice for class a banned drugs. 

That's not "nitpicking"


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He likes his wine and used to like his black stuff but be careful not to paint him incorrectly 

Him and Woods maybe bad examples but taking part in illegal recreational drugs and already been banned once before because of it is a different kettle of fish and believe in the zero tolerance. 

He earns vast amount of money on the back of golf and is there fore expect to follow their rules - people have the choice to take cocaine and when they make the incorrect choice they must be ready for the consequences of his actions
		
Click to expand...

& he has done,you do know he's got a 6 month ban don't you Phil?? & he's taken the ban
At least you're consistent with the rubbish that you come out with. 
So according to you-Pedophiles need help,People who bite others need help. But let's throw the book at some one who hasn't really hurt anyone & actually does need help
I'll await the PM from The Mod.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			& he has done,you do know he's got a 6 month ban don't you Phil?? & he's taken the ban
At least you're consistent with the rubbish that you come out with. 
So according to you-Pedophiles need help,People who bite others need help. But let's throw the book at some one who hasn't really hurt anyone & actually does need help
*I'll await the PM from The Mod*.
		
Click to expand...

What, Paul Weller?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's slightly different than being banned twice for class a banned drugs. 

That's not "nitpicking"
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion. Has he done it in the limelight? I can't say I've seen any signs of it before today. So I'd imagine impressionable children are more likely to smoke or drink because of their idols than snort a line. 

Ive stated red I think their all bad influences IMO. You don't like or agree that's fine. But i won't be changing my view at all. So I'll leave it there.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What, Paul Weller?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:
Love it:thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What, Paul Weller?
		
Click to expand...

You're a very naughty boy! This is a serious subject and yet every reply you've given has me in stitches. What's even funnier is the serious debate goes on around them without an eyelid being bat :lol:

Not read the links and reports. I like DJ and perhaps his frailty adds to that - he's human...he messed up...that's life and not sure his mess up is so bad.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What, Paul Weller?
		
Click to expand...

Dont be silly!    He means The Rt Hon Michael Fallon MP.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

Seems pretty clear now that its drugs. A shame and I hope he gets sorted but I also hope they tour keep a closer eye on him too for any relapses.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 1, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			You're a very naughty boy! This is a serious subject and yet every reply you've given has me in stitches. What's even funnier is the serious debate goes on around them without an eyelid being bat :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I am being serious, I think the role model thing is vastly overblown and people do not copy golfers just because they are very good at hitting a white ball into hole.  

Anyway, I've had my say so I'm off now to bang a waitress and drive into a fire hydrant, night all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am being serious, I think the role model thing is vastly overblown and people do not copy golfers just because they are very good at hitting a white ball into hole.  

Anyway, I've had my say so I'm off now to bang a waitress and drive into a fire hydrant, night all.
		
Click to expand...

Agree in regards "role models and influences" 

The circles that people mix in have a big say in what choices they make. 

We will copy golfers in regards equipment or swings etc but won't copy their lifestyle


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am being serious, I think the role model thing is vastly overblown and people do not copy golfers just because they are very good at hitting a white ball into hole.  

Anyway, I've had my say so I'm off now to bang a waitress and drive into a fire hydrant, night all.
		
Click to expand...

Night,I'm just off to Church. Maybe I'll bump into another forum member


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems pretty clear now that its drugs. A shame and I hope he gets sorted but I also hope they tour keep a closer eye on him too for any relapses.
		
Click to expand...

It's already snorted , i'm afraid it's acceptable in some social circles.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			It's already snorted , i'm afraid it's acceptable in some social circles.
		
Click to expand...


I believe you are right about the second part - too acceptable , same with heroin and other recreational drugs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Night,I'm just off to Church. Maybe I'll bump into another forum member 

Click to expand...

Halleluyah brother , :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am being serious, I think the role model thing is vastly overblown and people do not copy golfers just because they are very good at hitting a white ball into hole.  

Anyway, I've had my say so I'm off now to bang a waitress and drive into a fire hydrant, night all.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree.

As you say the whole "role model" thing is overplayed. Are the juniors at our clubs any more likely to start using drugs because they have read about DJ's antics or to become sex obsessed because of Tiger?

I don't think so. 

Of course it would be better for DJ if he did not have this problem and we should all support and applaud his belated efforts to kick "the habit" but it is ridiculous to suggest that his actions have any significant effect upon the game of golf or the public's perception.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			It's already snorted , i'm afraid it's acceptable in some social circles.
		
Click to expand...

Just because its snorted doesn't mean he can't past this. I wonder what sporting circles would see it as acceptable? Are you implying that he is snorting lines with other tour members?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just because its snorted doesn't mean he can't past this. I wonder what sporting circles would see it as acceptable? Are you implying that he is snorting lines with other tour members?
		
Click to expand...

????? Where did that come from????


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ha 

thought that myself

2+2 = 780980807


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just because its snorted doesn't mean he can't past this. I wonder what sporting circles would see it as acceptable? Are you implying that he is snorting lines with other tour members?
		
Click to expand...

 No. i was [ unsuccessfully ]  attempting to be funny about you saying  hope he gets it  SORTED. And i said social circles., sorted :cheers:


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Just because its snorted doesn't mean he can't past this. *I wonder what sporting circles would see it as acceptable? Are you implying that he is snorting lines with other tour members?
		
Click to expand...

Homer, have you been Snorting?


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2014)

A lot of goody two shoe over reactors on here, the guy has admitted he has issues and will address it, let it go, it's not as if he has killed or harmed anyone but himself.

Let me ask this, who like a pop/rock/indie band who are whiter than white?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Valentino said:



			A lot of goody two shoe over reactors on here, the guy has admitted he has issues and will address it, let it go, it's not as if he has killed or harmed anyone but himself.

Let me ask this, who like a pop/rock/indie band who are whiter than white?
		
Click to expand...

ME :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			ME :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No chance, it was worse in your day eld yin


----------



## Neil_ingle (Aug 1, 2014)

If I earned loads of cash for playing golf in think id do a mixture of what tiger did/does and a bit of the DJ approach. Not exactly the most strenuous of sports is it? I'd get through on few hours sleep a night .


----------



## Brazil (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't think he has admitted he has problems sounds like he's been caught out so didn't have a choice


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2014)

Brazil said:



			I don't think he has admitted he has problems sounds like he's been caught out so didn't have a choice
		
Click to expand...

He's bailed out before the announcement so sounds like he's made the admission especially given he's seeking professional help, I feel sorry for him personally, addiction maybe self inflicted but it's still a hellish illness


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2014)

On SSN Butch Harmon saying he had no inkling even as recently as working with him at the Open. I wouldn't for one second expect him to come out and say anything different.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Valentino said:



			No chance, it was worse in your day eld yin 

Click to expand...

 I can vaguely remember the EARLY 60s as a young rock n roll musician , there was drink and the odd puff of something , but never anything heavy.


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I can vaguely remember the EARLY 60s as a young rock n roll musician , there was drink and the odd puff of something , but never anything heavy.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, but you can't remember eh,


----------



## rob_golf1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dustin's issues have been very well covered up. Shame on the lad, as he is a top golfer. I think the USA team will certainly miss his length off the tee during the Ryder Cup, and his record in the Ryder Cup certainly speaks good volumes!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On SSN Butch Harmon saying he had no inkling even as recently as working with him at the Open. I wouldn't for one second expect him to come out and say anything different.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe he really didn't know.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Hmmm, but you can't remember eh, 

Click to expand...

ffs , it was over 50 years ago. How far back can you remember.:ears:


----------



## kozmos (Aug 1, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:





Ha 

thought that myself

2+2 = 780980807
		
Click to expand...

I think that numbers incorrect?? answer message saying " out of rocks but still got some dust-in"... b-dum tish...
I'll get my coat...


----------



## quinn (Aug 1, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Why should there be any suspension?

Is there any suggestion that his golfing results have somehow been enhanced by his drug taking.

Are we going to suggest that players who drink (remember alcohol is a drug) should be suspended, what about smokers and their nicotine habit?

By all means ban players where it can be proved that their habit has influenced their play but for those whose "habit" is recreational we should be more understanding and supportive.
		
Click to expand...


He did 18 holes in 2 1/2 hours, could be the answer to the slow play problem, should get some of our senior members on it


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			ffs , it was over 50 years ago. How far back can you remember.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I cant remember!


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			ffs , it was over 50 years ago. How far back can you remember.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

No effin 40 never mind 50


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

Apparently he isn't suspended after all,it's a voluntary leave of absence.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apparently he isn't suspended after all,it's a voluntary leave of absence.
		
Click to expand...

Says who?


----------



## Iaing (Aug 2, 2014)

Valentino said:



			He's bailed out before the announcement so sounds like he's made the admission especially given he's seeking professional help, I feel sorry for him personally, addiction maybe self inflicted but it's still a hellish illness
		
Click to expand...

It's not an illness..it's a weakness.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

â€œWith regard to media reports that Dustin Johnson has been suspended by the PGA Tour,â€ the statement read, â€œthis is to clarify that Mr. Johnson has taken a voluntary leave of absence and is not under a suspension from the PGA Tour.â€
Golf Central


----------



## Iaing (Aug 2, 2014)

PGA sweeping like mad to get it under the carpet.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 2, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I can vaguely remember the EARLY 60s as a young rock n roll musician , there was drink and the odd puff of something , but never anything heavy.
		
Click to expand...

Nah if you remember anything of the 60's you were not there man. I should know I think Er damn I can't remember.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2014)

Iaing said:



			It's not an illness..it's a weakness.
		
Click to expand...

Weakness of the mind = illness


----------



## chris661 (Aug 2, 2014)

Some of the replies on this thread are genuinely astonishing. Funny how folk chop and change opinions to suit or "create" debate. 

The guy has a problem of sorts not that major in the grand scheme of things and seems to be getting (or being forced) help.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 2, 2014)

Rumours now that he has been involved with other players wives?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 2, 2014)

Allegedly then, Blow fuelled sex sessions with hot trophy wives of dull American golfers?  Awesome.  


This bloke would be my new favourite player were it not for his spitting on the course.....


----------



## drdel (Aug 2, 2014)

In my opinion all drugs will alter a persons mental state - they could, to a greater or lesser extent, be more relaxed or more alert; either way their golf results will be influenced - so the difference between "recreational" and "performance enhancing" is purely semantics.

Top-level golfers can earn more money in a year than many earn in a lifetime so I have no sympathy when and if they do stuff they shouldn't.

In my opinion, as adults DJ and his 'team' knew what was going - now is the time to 'pay-the-piper'.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 2, 2014)

drdel said:



			In my opinion all drugs will alter a persons mental state - they could, to a greater or lesser extent, be more relaxed or more alert;.
		
Click to expand...


DJ couldn't be any more relaxed. he slopes around the course like the cat that got the cream.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd put a pretty heavy bet on DJ not being the only PGA golfer who enjoys the cha cha.I use drugs on occasion, maybe 3/4 times a year, and I'm pretty surprised by the naivety of this forum.Obviously some folk can't handle drugs, but trust me, it's perfectly possible to use drugs recreationally and carry on with life quite normally.

Now being a pro golfer and 'role model' ( what ever that bollocks means) kinda implies you shouldn't chase the hit too hard, but quite frankly, I couldn't care less if a golfer uses recreational drugs.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 2, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I'd put a pretty heavy bet on DJ not being the only PGA golfer who enjoys the cha cha.I use drugs on occasion, maybe 3/4 times a year, and I'm pretty surprised by the naivety of this forum.Obviously some folk can't handle drugs, but trust me, it's perfectly possible to use drugs recreationally and carry on with life quite normally.

Now being a pro golfer and 'role model' ( what ever that bollocks means) kinda implies you shouldn't chase the hit too hard, but quite frankly, I couldn't care less if a golfer uses recreational drugs.
		
Click to expand...


You may be one of the lucky ones who knows when to stop, but for many many others its the start of a slippery slope

even recreational drugs can alter your mindset, make you less tense, and that alone can have a positive effect on performance, therefore any pro sports person taking recreational drugs is of concern.

Now youve come out, be prepared for the same amount of flak as those who admitted texting at the wheel last week


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 2, 2014)

Iaing said:



			PGA sweeping like mad to get it under the carpet.
		
Click to expand...

Really?? What have they done to sweep anything under the carpet?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I'd put a pretty heavy bet on DJ not being the only PGA golfer who enjoys the cha cha.I use drugs on occasion, maybe 3/4 times a year, and I'm pretty surprised by the naivety of this forum.Obviously some folk can't handle drugs, but trust me, it's perfectly possible to use drugs recreationally and carry on with life quite normally.

Now being a pro golfer and 'role model' ( what ever that bollocks means) kinda implies you shouldn't chase the hit too hard, but quite frankly, I couldn't care less if a golfer uses recreational drugs.
		
Click to expand...

FairPlay to you for being honest,as opposed to just writing what people want to ear. 
Agree with you,it really isn't that big a deal nowadays (in moderation).
Would probably shock some people if they knew just how widely used it is by people of all walks of life..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Now youve come out, be prepared for the same amount of flak as those who admitted texting at the wheel last week 

Click to expand...

Or maybe everyone will say how brave he is for "coming out"


----------



## hovis (Aug 2, 2014)

I've heard he's having a sex change and will soon appear on the lpga as " dustina johnson"


Hope he sorts whatever his problems are.  Shame to see the fall of a good golfer


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 2, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You may be one of the lucky ones who knows when to stop, but for many many others its the start of a slippery slope

even recreational drugs can alter your mindset, *make you less tense*, and that alone can have a positive effect on performance, therefore any pro sports person taking recreational drugs is of concern.

Now youve come out, be prepared for the same amount of flak as those who admitted texting at the wheel last week 

Click to expand...

Not all the time, sometimes the direct opposite in fact.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 11753

Click to expand...

Ha Ha great... How long did it take to find that?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Ha Ha great... How long did it take to find that?
		
Click to expand...

Twitter


----------



## Simbo (Aug 2, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Weakness of the mind = illness
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish! A genuine illness is something you have no choice in, taking recreational drugs is a choice! He chose to take them knowing the risk now he has to lay in the bed he made
The PGA ARE sweeping it under the carpet, just like they done when he failed 2 previous drug tests. He's clearly been using drugs for a long time and they have had enough and told him, jump before we push you!! How many folk think he would have stepped forward and said " I have a drug problem" if he hadn't been caught with his hand in the cookie jar.
I can't believe how sympathetic some folk are towards this, would you be as sympathetic to a junkie that robs your house?????

As for the affairs, they aren't against the rules of his job or the law????


----------



## richy (Aug 2, 2014)

Simbo said:



			Rubbish! A genuine illness is something you have no choice in, taking recreational drugs is a choice! He chose to take them knowing the risk now he has to lay in the bed he made
The PGA ARE sweeping it under the carpet, just like they done when he failed 2 previous drug tests. He's clearly been using drugs for a long time and they have had enough and told him, jump before we push you!! How many folk think he would have stepped forward and said " I have a drug problem" if he hadn't been caught with his hand in the cookie jar.
I can't believe how sympathetic some folk are towards this, would you be as sympathetic to a junkie that robs your house?????

As for the affairs, they aren't against the rules of his job or the law????
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think he had went and robbed anyone while off his box?

I'd be angry towards a junkie that robbed my house but only because he robbed my house.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2014)

Simbo said:



			Rubbish! A genuine illness is something you have no choice in, taking recreational drugs is a choice! He chose to take them knowing the risk now he has to lay in the bed he made
The PGA ARE sweeping it under the carpet, just like they done when he failed 2 previous drug tests. He's clearly been using drugs for a long time and they have had enough and told him, jump before we push you!! How many folk think he would have stepped forward and said " I have a drug problem" if he hadn't been caught with his hand in the cookie jar.
I can't believe how sympathetic some folk are towards this, would you be as sympathetic to a junkie that robs your house?????

As for the affairs, they aren't against the rules of his job or the law????
		
Click to expand...

As I said, addiction is a weakness of the mind = illness.

Not condoning it but understand it fully having dealt with people who have addictions.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 2, 2014)

I never said he has went and robbed anyone while off his box???? Where did you get that from?

The principle is the same. 

If a junkie robs your house do you want him sent to prison/hung drawn and quartered, or do you want to take sympathy on him, talk about how hard his life has been and get him some rehabilitation, even though he's robbed the family heirlooms and pawned them for 20 quid. I'm guessing it would be the first option for the majority of people.

DJ took drugs knowing full well the consequences if he got caught, he's been caught he deserves to be punished for it, not mollycoddled.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 2, 2014)

Valentino said:



			As I said, addiction is a weakness of the mind = illness.

Not condoning it but understand it fully having dealt with people who have addictions.
		
Click to expand...


I agree, addiction is a weakness of the mind, but that doesn't make it an illness. IMO.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2014)

Simbo said:



			I never said he has went and robbed anyone while off his box???? Where did you get that from?

The principle is the same. 

If a junkie robs your house do you want him sent to prison/hung drawn and quartered, or do you want to take sympathy on him, talk about how hard his life has been and get him some rehabilitation, even though he's robbed the family heirlooms and pawned them for 20 quid. I'm guessing it would be the first option for the majority of people.

DJ took drugs knowing full well the consequences if he got caught, he's been caught he deserves to be punished for it, not mollycoddled.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he deserves punishment, he's been banned from earning money on tour for 6 months.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 2, 2014)

That's where the sweeping it under the carpet part comes in.

According to the PGA tour his leave is voluntary rather than a suspension.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Of course he deserves punishment, he's been banned from earning money on tour for 6 months.
		
Click to expand...

That's the whole thing that the PGA is able to correctly say that 'he hasn't been banned'. And that's their policy. For performance enhancing drugs, the PGA will step in and suspend the player, but not 'recreational' ones!

That may/may not be termed 'sweeping it under the carpet' but that's their stated policy!

He's probably simply been told to take a leave of absence and get himself sorted out! And that's exactly what he announced! The PGA's statement is entirely consistent with that too!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 2, 2014)

Years ago the marching powder was for the elite of this world nowadays it is as normal as buying a packet of fags! When your all out in a boozer next time go to the toilet and wipe your hand across the back of the system, I bet 7 out of 10 will have a powder substance on their hands.and that's for 80% of the country? Way of life now I'm afraid!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 2, 2014)

If people want to take this stuff then why not let them get on with it, a bit like drinking alcohol.  As long as we educate people to what the possible side effects are and make it clear the possible consequences of their actions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			If people want to take this stuff then why not let them get on with it, a bit like drinking alcohol.  As long as we educate people to what the possible side effects are and make it clear the possible consequences of their actions.
		
Click to expand...


Where should the line be drawn ? Allow people to take whatever substance they want 

The whole world knows the effects of these drugs - even the same with alcohol and smoking and people still do it.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Years ago the marching powder was for the elite of this world nowadays it is as normal as buying a packet of fags! When your all out in a boozer next time go to the toilet and wipe your hand across the back of the system, I bet 7 out of 10 will have a powder substance on their hands.and that's for 80% of the country? Way of life now I'm afraid!
		
Click to expand...

Powder on the cistern is just as likely to be dodgy concrete/dust in some of the poorly serviced pubs I used to frequent! But it's certainly more prevalent!

It's reckoned that 80% (that number again!) of notes have sufficient to be detected.

It would be helpful if, as part of the 'reconciliation', he supplied details of the supplier! It's those guys (and I know at least 1 who purports to involved) who should really be squeezed to finger higher ups - and eventually the guys at the top!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where should the line be drawn ? Allow people to take whatever substance they want 

The whole world knows the effects of these drugs - even the same with alcohol and smoking and people still do it.
		
Click to expand...

So what is the effect of these drugs exactly?   It is a matter of how much is taken, just like alcohol, tobacco etc.   Just because one person drinks so much they kill themselves then should it be banned?

Much of the crime is due to people offending to get money to support their habit and a lot of deaths are due to unclean needles and overdoses.   IMO making it legal would reduce crime and as long as people are aware of the possible effects of over use then let them get on with it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

Simbo said:



			I never said he has went and robbed anyone while off his box???? Where did you get that from?

The principle is the same. 

If a junkie robs your house do you want him sent to prison/hung drawn and quartered, or do you want to take sympathy on him, talk about how hard his life has been and get him some rehabilitation, even though he's robbed the family heirlooms and pawned them for 20 quid. I'm guessing it would be the first option for the majority of people.

DJ took drugs knowing full well the consequences if he got caught, he's been caught he deserves to be punished for it, not mollycoddled.
		
Click to expand...

So who's house did DJ rob??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2014)

Making it legal includes adding taxes to it forcing the price high meaning people would then look for the cheap off market unmonitored stuff - making it legal will still mean people will find a way to gain money to gain the hit 

One hit of heroin or ecstasy or many other numerous drugs has killed people - it is a lottery to how the human body reacts to even the smallest amount of drugs. Taking drugs is venturing into the unknown of the human body.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			So what is the effect of these drugs exactly?   It is a matter of how much is taken, just like alcohol, tobacco etc.   Just because one person drinks so much they kill themselves then should it be banned?

Much of the crime is due to people offending to get money to support their habit and a lot of deaths are due to unclean needles and overdoses.   IMO making it legal would reduce crime and as long as people are aware of the possible effects of over use then let them get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I respect you're opinion I disagree that making it legal would reduce crime. Addicts would still have to get the money from somewhere to fund their habit. 
And the number of addicts would probably sky rocket.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Making it legal includes adding taxes to it forcing the price high meaning people would then look for the cheap off market unmonitored stuff - making it legal will still mean people will find a way to gain money to gain the hit 

One hit of heroin or ecstasy or many other numerous drugs has killed people - it is a lottery to how the human body reacts to even the smallest amount of drugs. Taking drugs is venturing into the unknown of the human body.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish,do a bit of research on how much it actually costs to create cocaine,crack or grow weed. It's peanuts. 
It's so expensive because it's illegal.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2014)

Simbo said:



			I never said he has went and robbed anyone while off his box???? Where did you get that from?

*The principle is the same. *

If a junkie robs your house do you want him sent to prison/hung drawn and quartered, or do you want to take sympathy on him, talk about how hard his life has been and get him some rehabilitation, even though he's robbed the family heirlooms and pawned them for 20 quid. I'm guessing it would be the first option for the majority of people.

DJ took drugs knowing full well the consequences if he got caught, he's been caught he deserves to be punished for it, not mollycoddled.
		
Click to expand...

The principle is absolutely not the same!

In the Junkie's case, the punishment is for the crimes committed to support his habit! The Junkie is quite likely to subsequently get support - at Drug Rehab centres - to wean him off the habit that requires him to commit the habit-supporting crime. 

In DJ's case, there's no crime against other people as such. He should be 'entitled' to the same support in a Drug Rehab centre as the Junkie.

The fact that DJ can afford better quality rehab is a happy, for him, state!

But to 'punish' him for using drugs and not punish the Junkie for exactly the same thing goes against my sense of equality. 

That doesn't meant I don't think he's an idiot (I do!), nor that he won't be 'punished'! I doubt he's the only user either! But it will be a great wake-up call for any others!


----------



## leaney (Aug 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whilst I respect you're opinion I disagree that making it legal would reduce crime. Addicts would still have to get the money from somewhere to fund their habit. 
And the number of addicts would probably sky rocket.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute nonesense. Have a look at the statistics in Holland where they have a more relaxed approached to drugs and view things differently.

It's a fact that the current way of dealing with drugs over here, simply doesn't work. 

Stop reading the Daily Mail and do a bit of research.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2014)

leaney said:



			Absolute nonesense. Have a look at the statistics in Holland where they have a more relaxed approached to drugs and view things differently.

It's a fact that the current way of dealing with drugs over here, simply doesn't work. 

Stop reading the Daily Mail and do a bit of research.
		
Click to expand...

Their more relaxed approach is mainly aimed towards the use of cannabis as opposed to class A or B drugs and even then their approached has become more stricter in recent years


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

leaney said:



			Absolute nonesense. Have a look at the statistics in Holland where they have a more relaxed approached to drugs and view things differently.

It's a fact that the current way of dealing with drugs over here, simply doesn't work. 

Stop reading the Daily Mail and do a bit of research.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from Marijuana what other drugs are legal in holland?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Their more relaxed approach is mainly aimed towards the use of cannabis as opposed to class A or B drugs and even then their approached has become more stricter in recent years
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he needs to stop reading the Beano & do some proper research


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			.....
Much of the crime is due to people offending to get money to support their habit and a lot of deaths are due to unclean needles and overdoses.   IMO making it legal would reduce crime and as long as people are aware of the possible effects of over use then let them get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

Can't agree with this - certainly not for for Class A drugs . Lost track of whether Cannabis is a Class B or C, but could be swayed about legalising that.

Legalising (Class A) and making it cheaper would merely increase the number of users/addicts and the damage to society that causes.
Legalising  but keeping price similar means, apart from an increase of users/addicts, that the same other crimes will be committed to pay for the next fix!


----------



## leaney (Aug 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apart from Marijuana what other drugs are legal in holland?
		
Click to expand...

At.no.point did.I.make.reference to.any.drubgs being legal.in Holland.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

leaney said:



			At.no.point did.I.make.reference to.any.drubgs being legal.in Holland.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry.but.im.really.struggling.here.


----------



## leaney (Aug 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry.but.im.really.struggling.here.
		
Click to expand...

 I may be struggling to type this on my phone but you're clearly struggling to read as I made no reference to any drugs being legal in Holland.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2014)

leaney said:



			I may be struggling to type this on my phone but you're clearly struggling to read as I made no reference to any drugs being legal in Holland.
		
Click to expand...

Got ya


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2014)

I think the PGA are correct in the fact that technically he hasn't been banned but the PGA have a history of dealing with any misdemeanours on tour behind closed doors and so there is a possibility he has been caught on a random test and this is the best way of dealing with it. Either way, it's out there and he has a problem. It must be an addiction. I drank way too much in the past and eventually paid a price health wise. At the time I didn't realise I had a problem and thought I was just having a good time and handling it.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 2, 2014)

Dustin may not actually be addicted to coke!   he might take it regularly enough but its unlikely he is snorting tonnes of the stuff or he wouldn't be able to preform well at golf! 


he may just like an occasional binge on a Sunday after he has banked yet another fortune! 

plenty of people take coke regularly but they are certainly not addicted to the stuff!


----------



## Matty2803 (Aug 2, 2014)

Other than speculation and one unnamed source, who else said this was drug related?

Maybe something else has happend, to do with his family, or such like?


----------



## One Planer (Aug 2, 2014)

Matty2803 said:



			Other than speculation and one unnamed source, who else said this was drug related?

Maybe something else has happend, to do with his family, or such like?
		
Click to expand...

The man has a point. 

Has there been a report stating the definitive use of drugs? 

I haven't seen one.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 2, 2014)

if it wasn't drugs, surely his people would step in and quash such rumours.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Can't agree with this - certainly not for for Class A drugs . Lost track of whether Cannabis is a Class B or C, but could be swayed about legalising that.

Legalising (Class A) and making it cheaper would merely increase the number of users/addicts and the damage to society that causes.
Legalising  but keeping price similar means, apart from an increase of users/addicts, that the same other crimes will be committed to pay for the next fix!
		
Click to expand...

You disagree, thats fine!   No matter what the law states or what resources are put into prohibition it will not even dent the supply of these drugs, all it does is drive it underground, keep the suppliers rich and force the determined user into crime to support their habit.   Many people use these drugs in a more responsible manner and don't create these social problems, a bit like alcohol.

We have used the law in an attempt to stop the supply of these drugs for probably one hundred years now and at what success?  probably zilch!      So how do you propose to improve the situation, please inform us of how the authorities have got it so wrong and what they need to do next!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			You disagree, thats fine!   No matter what the law states or what resources are put into prohibition it will not even dent the supply of these drugs, all it does is drive it underground, keep the suppliers rich and force the determined user into crime to support their habit.   Many people use these drugs in a more responsible manner and don't create these social problems, a bit like alcohol.

We have used the law in an attempt to stop the supply of these drugs for probably one hundred years now and at what success?  probably zilch!      So how do you propose to improve the situation, please inform us of how the authorities have got it so wrong and what they need to do next!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a solution.

But I know that legalising hard drugs is definitely not a solution!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 3, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I don't have a solution.

But I know that legalising hard drugs is definitely not a solution!
		
Click to expand...

Surely if you know legalising hard drugs is definitely not a solution then you must have a reason why it's not!   In that case the next logical step would be to form a solution based on this belief.  Or, is it just a gut feeling?


----------



## Simbo (Aug 3, 2014)

Gareth said:



			The man has a point. 

Has there been a report stating the definitive use of drugs? 

I haven't seen one.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because the people who tested him, the ones with the genuine evidence, are the same ones sweeping it under the carpet. 2 cheeks of the same backside.

The usual merry go round of political crap.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where should the line be drawn ?
		
Click to expand...

At about 6cm, anything longer I have to take a 2nd breath and blow the stuff everywhere 

:smirk:


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Surely if you know legalising hard drugs is definitely not a solution then you must have a reason why it's not!   In that case the next logical step would be to form a solution based on this belief.  Or, is it just a gut feeling?
		
Click to expand...

I should correct my statement slightly - 'I know' should be 'I'm absolutely certain'!

I've already stated the reasons why (I believe) it's not.

The rest of your post would only be relevant if I was actually trying to find a solution, which I'm not! Nor am I trying - for quite similar reasons - to solve the Ukraine situation, the Gaza conflict, Cancer, Child Mortality, the Pension crisis, Climate Change and a whole host of other issues!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## wull (Aug 3, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



View attachment 11758

Click to expand...


haha very good.


----------



## hovis (Aug 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			At about 6cm, anything longer I have to take a 2nd breath and blow the stuff everywhere 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Wey hey:rofl:


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 3, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I should correct my statement slightly - 'I know' should be 'I'm absolutely certain'!

I've already stated the reasons why (I believe) it's not.

The rest of your post would only be relevant if I was actually trying to find a solution, which I'm not! Nor am I trying - for quite similar reasons - to solve the Ukraine situation, the Gaza conflict, Cancer, Child Mortality, the Pension crisis, Climate Change and a whole host of other issues!! 

Click to expand...

Thats a pretty stupid reply actually.


----------



## nemicu (Aug 3, 2014)

So.....any response from any of his sponsors regarding the alleged incident?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 3, 2014)

nemicu said:



			So.....any response from any of his sponsors regarding the alleged incident?
		
Click to expand...

Diet , cherry  or zero.


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2014)

nemicu said:



			So.....any response from any of his sponsors regarding the alleged incident?
		
Click to expand...

Not a sniff


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats a pretty stupid reply actually.
		
Click to expand...

So what's your solution to the Ukraine and Gaza situations and Climate Change? And can you implement them?

Neither being qualified nor in a position to actually implement any solution to the Drugs problem, I can only hope and trust that those who are are making 'proper' decisions - the reasons and results of which I might examine and, perhaps, criticise (constructively). If you think that's 'stupid', fine, but it seems pretty sensible to me!

That doesn't mean I'm not aware, nor concerned about any of those issues! Just that I can't affect them (much).

Btw. I have actually had a home broken into and items stolen to support Drugs purchases!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			So what's your solution to the Ukraine and Gaza situations and Climate Change? And can you implement them?

Neither being qualified nor in a position to actually implement any solution to the Drugs problem, I can only hope and trust that those who are are making 'proper' decisions - the reasons and results of which I might examine and, perhaps, criticise (constructively). If you think that's 'stupid', fine, but it seems pretty sensible to me!

That doesn't mean I'm not aware, nor concerned about any of those issues! Just that I can't affect them (much).

Btw. I have actually had a home broken into and items stolen to support Drugs purchases!
		
Click to expand...

I gave you my solution to the Drugs problem.   Regarding Gaza and Climate Change they are not directly related to it so thats why I suggested your reply was stupid.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 4, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I gave you my solution to the Drugs problem.   Regarding Gaza and Climate Change they are not directly related to it so thats why I suggested your reply was stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, making them legal! That really would be stupid - for the reasons I gave!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Yeah, making them legal! That really would be stupid - for the reasons I gave!
		
Click to expand...

Oh well! if it was the reasons you gave then it must be right!


----------

